# What villager or villagers would you most like to see added to the game?



## Moonlight 85 (Nov 27, 2017)

I would love if they added Olivia.
She is a favorite of mine.
Stitches would be my next in line after her.


----------



## Dede (Nov 27, 2017)

Yes Olivia! She was one of my starting villagers in Wild World and she stuck with me until the day my DS died. I miss her so much T~T

I would also like to see Bella, Walker, Melba and Chief.


----------



## cornimer (Nov 27, 2017)

*Walker*, Tom, Dotty and Agent S. Those are all of my favourites (aside from Tad, who thankfully did get in the game)


----------



## 50m4ra (Nov 27, 2017)

Soleil -everyone also in my town lol


----------



## amemome (Nov 27, 2017)

Any octopus villager!


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2017)

Mira. Miss my bun


----------



## hestu (Nov 27, 2017)

There are a lot of lower tier villagers I would love to see, namely Bill, Celia, Pate, and Papi--but I'm glad they included Ketchup! I love having her and it makes up for not being able to befriend my other 2 favorite duck villagers


----------



## LillyofVadness (Nov 27, 2017)

Penguins and Alligators. All. But especially Del, Gayle and Friga. I like Alfonso but he's not the best. SUPER pleased with Roald and Tex tho, especially Roald. He's growing on me, actually. I may swap him out for Tex in my NL town. Also Stitches. Because, please.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 27, 2017)

My bebe Leo ; - ;


Id also love to see all the sheep in the game. Especially Pietro!!


----------



## mitfy (Nov 27, 2017)

um like anyone in my town - and with the next update there's gonna be 3 now! though i'd loveee to have my bud sterling, and coco as well


----------



## Twisterheart (Nov 27, 2017)

Kabuki, Olivia, Ankha, Felicity, Tangy, Lolly, Lucky, Mint


----------



## nammie (Nov 27, 2017)

I'd really like to see the sanrio villagers, though I don't think that will be possible haha
I also wanna see Joey!!
I'm really happy with the variety of villagers so far! Gives me a chance to see villagers I never saw in game, since I don't really want the same villagers I have in my acnl town in acpc


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 27, 2017)

While i'm happy Chrissy, Ketchup and Filbert are already in the game, and Raddle to be added soon, I'll be even more happy when Pekoe, Diana, Boris, Eugene, Sprocket and Mira were added too.


----------



## angiepie (Nov 27, 2017)

I really want Pate and Lolly.


----------



## debinoresu (Nov 27, 2017)

wolfgang and renee!


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 27, 2017)

I hope to see Sylvana, Mira, Erik, and Diana make an appearance in future updates!


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Nov 27, 2017)

O'Hare, Carmen and Moose! They're my favorites besides Punchy ^u^


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 27, 2017)

My sweet purple pony Cleo ♥


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 27, 2017)

LOLLY! MERENGUE! PIETRO! KATT! RIBBOT! LOBO! TANGY! OCTAVIAN! Yeah all of those peeps


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 27, 2017)

All my villagers in ACNL as I want to have them all as guests in my campsite. As of next update, 5/10 of my villagers.


----------



## xoeffy (Nov 27, 2017)

I really hope they add erik, lucky, poncho and marshal to the game


----------



## Akira-chan (Nov 27, 2017)

Fang, Peko, Moe, Stiches or purrl

FANG ESP

BRING ME MY GRUMPY WOLF I LOVE HIM!!!!


----------



## Lozzybear (Nov 28, 2017)

I'm gonna be basic™ and say Marshal. Though a recent datamine shows that he might be coming to the game soon.

Otherwise I really want Lobo, Static, Pietro, Poppy, Truffles (nohateiloveher), & Rowan. I basically want everyone who's currently in my town. quq


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 28, 2017)

I’m hoping for Julian!


----------



## Mayordaisy (Nov 28, 2017)

As I always do for villager question threads...



COLE


----------



## moonford (Nov 28, 2017)

To name a few: every Ostrich, Anteater, Penguin, Tia, Ruby, Vesta, Zucker, Marina, Tasha, Bubbles, Bertha, Rocco, Bitty, Colton, Papi, Julian, Bianca, Coco, Midge, Rhonda, Tank, Gala, Molly, Freckles, etcetera.


----------



## lPeachy (Nov 28, 2017)

Basically most of the Bear Cubs and Wolves. 
I'd say bluebear specifically cus she is my life but she seems to already be in the next update~!


----------



## Starrynight44 (Nov 28, 2017)

My favorite villager molly of course! Maybe Whitney Wolfgang Colton and Shep.


----------



## Hatsuko (Nov 28, 2017)

Luckyyyy


----------



## sleepel (Nov 28, 2017)

Teddy, Tipper, and Curly.


----------



## aericell (Nov 29, 2017)

It would be great if all of my 10 made it in (super happy they included Filbert, Bluebear, & Hamlet) but I'm really hoping they'll add Shep in the future!!


----------



## Cou (Nov 29, 2017)

aaaaa joey would be so cute!!!!

also hoping they?d add rainy days if they haven?t already??


----------

